# what is this? hygro of some sort?



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

(I'll be posting pics in a few minutes) 

I was at petsmart the other day and they had a LOT of stuff that had been shipped to them as "red ludwigia" I know it isn't that though. Basically it looks like the way stores get wisteria in. Though it is fuzzy and a completely different shade of green, plus I've never seen smaller chunks of wisteria branch, and a couple of these ones are(not saying it doesn't, I just haven't seen it grow anything more than a stem ). I'm thinking it is an aquatic since it has new white roots growing on it, but was just wondering if it will look like that forever or if it'll get a wisteria's leaf look to it or if I was wrong about it being aquatic. Anywho, I'll go take pics and post a couple up.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, so you can't see the fuzz, but the roots came out okay. They're off of the spots that I'd expect them to be on an aquatic plant. And as mentioned, definately not a red ludwigia  (yea, I know, rings are bad and I've got one on. My bad habbit of not remembering to take them off.)


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Not a Ludwigia. It's Hygrophila difformis (Water Wisteria) in the emersed form.


----------

